# Boxercise Vs Beginners techbox/spar



## Ric Flair (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey guys.  If I'm interested in developing some boxing skills and techniques PLUS want to get in shape ;

Which is the more beneficial route

1) to take boxercise first and get into shape before even doing the other technical/skill boxing program 

or 

2) Learning the basic foundation of punches/footwork/drills from the technical/skills program and THEN getting into shape via Boxercise???


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, if you got into shape first, aerobically and strength-wise, learning skills would come a little easier to put them together for sparring.

I teach kickboxing on standup bags and from there, alot of my students go into regular TKD.  Then, its not so frustrating. 

But I started TKD without doing kickboxing first, just treadmill and some floor exercise, and built up slowly, takes years and you probably could do that with a good trainer/program that addresses full body workout.  

Either way, you get to the same goal, just don't expect it to be overnight or even in a few months.  Happy training!  TW


----------



## Martial Tucker (Feb 15, 2006)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> Hey guys.  If I'm interested in developing some boxing skills and techniques PLUS want to get in shape ;
> 
> Which is the more beneficial route
> 
> ...



Just an isolated instance, but the "boxercise" classes I have observed locally invariably have people punching and moving around for exercise, but the punches show very poor form and would have little power if they hit a target. There is little or no involvement of the hips and legs in the punches I see, and the participant's feet, while active, are often oriented in an unstable manner.

My point is, I would rather learn correct fundamentals and develop proper
habits FIRST, then incorporate this into an exercise program, rather than learn bad habits in the name of exercise and then spend time in a MA class trying to "fix it".


----------



## Ric Flair (Feb 15, 2006)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> Just an isolated instance, but the "boxercise" classes I have observed locally invariably have people punching and moving around for exercise, but the punches show very poor form and would have little power if they hit a target. There is little or no involvement of the hips and legs in the punches I see, and the participant's feet, while active, are often oriented in an unstable manner.
> 
> My point is, I would rather learn correct fundamentals and develop proper
> habits FIRST, then incorporate this into an exercise program, rather than learn bad habits in the name of exercise and then spend time in a MA class trying to "fix it".


 
What about a boxercise program offered at an actual boxing gym???  By a qualified coach/instructor???  claiming they will train you the way they train boxers preparing for fights???

like this :


What is Boxercise? 

Wayne Bourque's Boxercise is one of the best all-around physical exercise programs available in Toronto. 
Performing a program of this nature not only burns fat, but also improves cardiovascular conditioning while toning and strengthening the body. It is also a key factor in improving your performance in other sports. Wayne Bourque and his trainers make training a more enjoyable experience. 
Studies have shown that training for a boxing match can be one of the best forms of aerobic and anaerobic exercise. Wayne Bourque has established a routine that benefits not only the highly conditioned athlete, but also the beginner who is just starting out. 
What is a typical class like? 
Boxercise is a combination of exercises, done over a period of 1 hour and 15 minutes. These exercises are typically used by boxers as they prepare for competition. 
Participants will experience an authentic boxers workout, including: 
<LI class=text>Warm up, Shadow Boxing, Skipping Rope, Combination Drills <LI class=text>Arm & Leg Strengthening, Abdominal Toning, Bagwork 
Beginners will be given special instruction.
Typically, a class will have a balanced number of advanced, intermediate, and beginner boxers. More attention and instruction are given to the beginner until his or her skill and fitness levels have increased to the intermediate level. Classes are fun and there is a definite sense of camaraderie that develops between class members and the instructors.


----------



## Ric Flair (Feb 15, 2006)

Participants will experience an authentic boxers workout, including: 
<LI class=text>Warm up, Shadow Boxing, Skipping Rope, Combination Drills <LI class=text>Arm & Leg Strengthening, Abdominal Toning, Bagwork
Beginners will be given special instruction.
????


----------



## Martial Tucker (Feb 15, 2006)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> What about a boxercise program offered at an actual boxing gym???  By a qualified coach/instructor???  claiming they will train you the way they train boxers preparing for fights???


Well, obviously that's a different situation than I mentioned in my post, and also way more information about the choices than you gave in your first post.


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 15, 2006)

That sounds good to me.  It's taught at a boxing gym by qualified instructors.

Same thing for us.  We teaching kickboxing, but the correct technique is emphasized as we are in a martial arts dojang.  TW


----------



## Marginal (Feb 15, 2006)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> What about a boxercise program offered at an actual boxing gym??? By a qualified coach/instructor??? claiming they will train you the way they train boxers preparing for fights???


 
Despite that, they're still calling it "Boxercise" which implies that it's a different product than an actual boxer's workout. (Sparring's a conspicious omission in your list for example...) If I wanted to learn kickboxing, I wouldn't take a cardio-kickboxing class or something similar like Tae-Bo.


----------



## Ric Flair (Feb 16, 2006)

Marginal said:
			
		

> Despite that, they're still calling it "Boxercise" which implies that it's a different product than an actual boxer's workout. (Sparring's a conspicious omission in your list for example...) If I wanted to learn kickboxing, I wouldn't take a cardio-kickboxing class or something similar like Tae-Bo.


 
True, but i also want to get into actual shape WHILE doing the technical boxing program.  The technical program doesn't really offer enough of the cardio part.  It is more based on the aspects of proper punching, footwork, and eventually light sparring.  I think the people who enjoy boxing will eventually go on to full boxing training.

THis is just a slow beginning for me in to the elements of boxing.


----------



## Marginal (Feb 16, 2006)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> True, but i also want to get into actual shape WHILE doing the technical boxing program. The technical program doesn't really offer enough of the cardio part. It is more based on the aspects of proper punching, footwork, and eventually light sparring. I think the people who enjoy boxing will eventually go on to full boxing training.
> 
> THis is just a slow beginning for me in to the elements of boxing.


Why not just do full boxing training? That gives you a major workout, and it actually nets you the skills you're looking for. (I doubt they'd tear off a beginner's head the first few weeks even in a full program.)


----------



## Ric Flair (Feb 17, 2006)

Marginal said:
			
		

> Why not just do full boxing training? That gives you a major workout, and it actually nets you the skills you're looking for. (I doubt they'd tear off a beginner's head the first few weeks even in a full program.)


 
Valid point.  For me though, i'm more of a person who likes to slowly get into things.  

Thats the way my body and mind works.


----------

